

Is it okay to ignore results from people you don’t trust? - mhb
http://www.badscience.net/2010/03/when-is-it-okay-to-ignore-people-you-dont-trust/

======
ndl
There's a difference between results that come from people who we think to be
generally bad but do not have any incentive to do anything but a reasonable
study, versus people we suspect desire to directly tamper with the research.

I wouldn't ignore any results that have strong evidence, but I would read much
more carefully the papers of those who start with an agenda.

